# Lamps



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Rolling right into another project. This is a present for the wife. We need lamps for the new night stands, which we needed form the new bed lol.

Building on the sly, and on fly. I have to wait till she leaves to work on this. I just kinda sticking this together. 

All I know is it will be oak, and have a light bulb, probably a switch, too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great! Can't wait to see it done! Are you going to wire through one one of those uprights?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably not, too long for square holes...

Speaking of which, that and a cutesy edge. Now hide everything and clean up, she'll be home in an hour.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, man... That one or two lamps parts?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's for two lamps


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks interesting. Just thought I should tell ya, that when I first started out, I was making lamps. So, I'll be following this like flies on...on...












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely interested in seeing where this one goes Brink. I have a few ideas in my head as to what the finished product will look like and I'm interested to see how close I am. Love the build threads lately.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks cool now. Eyes are peeled open. Wish I had more time to build 1 after the other. Lucky dog.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Project.*

Nice project.
Cain't wait to see em finished.
You should take a pic of the astonished look on the wifes face when these are reveled. :yes:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks nice :thumbsup:. Will be interesting to see what they turn up like. They somehow reminds me of old style stable lamps.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Nice project.
> Cain't wait to see em finished.
> You should take a pic of the astonished look on the wifes face when these are reveled. :yes:


The astonished (pissed!!) look was last year when she opened the matching, folding beach chairs I made when I was supposed to be recovering from back surgery. Oh boy!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

cant wait to see this done.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Brink said:


> The astonished (pissed!!) look was last year when she opened the matching, folding beach chairs I made when I was supposed to be recovering from back surgery. Oh boy!


When it's Xmas morn, the snow is starting, I can always get back on her good side.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

She's decorating, I stayed home from b-ball tonight. 

Managed to resaw some RED OAK into 1/4" pieces. Just so everyone knows, the top four are oak, the bottom one is ash. They're close, but not the same after finishing


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> When it's Xmas morn, the snow is starting, I can always get back on her good side.


What is this the polar bear plunge?:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> She's decorating, I stayed home from b-ball tonight.
> 
> Managed to resaw some RED OAK into 1/4" pieces. Just so everyone knows, the top four are oak, the bottom one is ash. They're close, but not the same after finishing


Side panels? Looking good!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Good guess, the red oak ones. That other species needs to be on the other side of the shop


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Getting little bits done here and there. Not sure which way I'll go with this (don't believe that).

Maybe little night stand lamps, or Gnome sized bar stools.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How tall are they?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

15 inches


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Either you are just as good with photoshop as you are with wood, or that lady has some serious hot flashes!

Good looking work so far. I need to make some new bedroom lamps for the house so I'll be following this build closely.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> Either you are just as good with photoshop as you are with wood, or that lady has some serious hot flashes!
> 
> Good looking work so far. I need to make some new bedroom lamps for the house so I'll be following this build closely.


Haha, no photoshop...to get her mind off being upset wit me, I said "wouldn't it be neat to get a pic of you looking like you're on the beach while it's snowing?" it worked


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> 15 inches


Maybe small for a stool. What happened to the lamp?Are you sure your on the right build. Lol


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Could be lighted mini bar stool


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I don't know. Eyes are peeled for this one.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

When I saw your first pictures I thought you might be making something like this. Obviously you're not. Can't wait to see what it will look like.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe it's gonna be a hangin' lamp. That would make wiring pretty simple.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Longknife said:


> When I saw your first pictures I thought you might be making something like this. Obviously you're not. Can't wait to see what it will look like.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33038"/>


Me too!!! lol, I even offered him 3/16" lexan for it!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Maybe it's gonna be a hangin' lamp. That would make wiring pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to be hanging lamps, with the four poster, it would be too much.

And, the wood work will be easier than the lectric stuff.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brink said:


> Not going to be hanging lamps, with the four poster, it would be too much.
> 
> And, the wood work will be easier than the lectric stuff.


How about a lantern style?












 









.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm thinking, I'm thinking lol


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally I'd make them like Asian rice paper lamps but perhaps (if you can cut it thin enough) use a veneer of wood instead of rice paper. It makes for a very cool effect. I don't know how well it would match the decor with the bed, but it would certainly be an interesting project. Just for something a little different...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

frankp said:


> Personally I'd make them like Asian rice paper lamps but perhaps (if you can cut it thin enough) use a veneer of wood instead of rice paper. It makes for a very cool effect. I don't know how well it would match the decor with the bed, but it would certainly be an interesting project. Just for something a little different...


Here's an idea I like...rice paper lamps sure look good. The problem would be the wife. She's rough on things, I swear she could accidentally break an anvil. Whatever I make has to be tough. Wood veneer, I like that.

I don't really go for a decor, per se. The nightstands match the bed perfectly. In a very small room, it looks jumbled to me. That's one reason I went with the light drawer fronts. That being said, the lamps will be very different from what I have in there now.

Tonight she works 'till 10, I can get some productive time in.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Didn't get a lot done. At least on the lamps. Had a couple of last minute cutting boards, some home and car repairs, then spent the day in Queens with an emergency mobile refrigeration job.

I did resaw some nice strips.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Dunno why Moma Brink puts up with me. If I'm not hauling lumber or firewood with her van, I'll cook wood in her best pasta pot.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going somewhere with this...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> Didn't get a lot done. At least on the lamps. Had a couple of last minute cutting boards, some home and car repairs, then spent the day in Queens with an emergency mobile refrigeration job.
> 
> I did resaw some nice strips.


So did this have anything to with it? Just wondering.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bink, you best hope she never finds out about you cooking woodgetti in her pot! IF mine ever found that, what had been a $2.00 pot would quickly become a $200.00 cooking set from a fancy cook wear store!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now you've really got my curiosity peaked. This is gonna be good!!!!:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm... I thought I was following this one pretty well... But I have to admit I'm a bit puzzled now... I didn't realize those were for the lamp when I saw them the first time...

The suspense is killing me!!!

~tom.  ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Look at that, got one little panel installed.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

...with little hinges on top, and this wee little spring loaded whodad on the bottom.

Hang in there, I am going somewhere with this.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely got my curiosity going. Can't wait.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good? Now I'm more confused than ever... Best guess is the spring loaded pull is going to activate the light... Pull string? Yeah I'm confused...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Let's see........ a dwarf's stool with panel sides, some strip rings and a spring loaded whodad. Will be a lamp . Hmmm...............


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

...and a little metal working to go along with this.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hum, and I though my designs where confusing... Cooked strips, springie whodads, and bent metal (no relation to heavy metal)...

All this for a lamp that is supposed to surprise Mrs. Bink ( who hangs out in the snow in shorts and flip flops)....

Good thing I only got half a brain cause if I was this perplexed with a whole one...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> Hum, and I though my designs where confusing... Cooked strips, springie whodads, and bent metal (no relation to heavy metal)...
> 
> All this for a lamp that is supposed to surprise Mrs. Bink ( who hangs out in the snow in shorts and flip flops)....
> 
> Good thing I only got half a brain cause if I was this perplexed with a whole one...


Haha, welcome to my madness


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Now I start to show what's going on...

Instead of fumbling in the dark for a knob, chain, that little roller switch on the cord, I came up with this.

The front panel is hinged and spring loaded (whodad). Gently pressing the panel will activate the switch.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahaha... That's pretty cool and quite creative! Nice work... It's a Christmas present, right?... 2012? :laughing:

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Brink said:


> Gently pressing the panel will activate the switch.


Great design! :thumbsup:

That is very cool! :santa:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love it! That is using the old gray matter for sure...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wait I thought this was woodworking!!!! Not science fair :laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

How cool is that?!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And for his next trick, Brink will wind copper wire around a common nail, attach the two ends to a battery and make an electro magnet. :laughing:
Brink man this is awesome stuff. MacGiver has nothing on your man. Great job.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I was hoping you were going to do something like this with that spring-loaded panel. Very cool idea, Brink.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> And for his next trick, Brink will wind copper wire around a common nail, attach the two ends to a battery and make an electro magnet. :laughing:
> Brink man this is awesome stuff. MacGiver has nothing on your man. Great job.


:laughing: on mac giver kenbo


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> And for his next trick, Brink will wind copper wire around a common nail, attach the two ends to a battery and make an electro magnet. :laughing:.


Lol, funny stuff 

I have taken an old furnace transformer, and a couple brazing rods and built a Jacobs Ladder. It adds a nice "mad scientist" effect.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> Lol, funny stuff
> 
> I have taken an old furnace transformer, and a couple brazing rods and built a Jacobs Ladder. It adds a nice "mad scientist" effect.


Stay on subject brink. Hee Hee hee


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

At least it's not like your refrigerator. You'll know if the light goes out when the door closes.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

That is a fantastic idea. Just awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> I love it! That is using the old gray matter for sure...


Lately I've been using it to keep my scull from caving in, Ouch.



Dominick said:


> Stay on subject brink. Hee Hee hee


Ooh that's tough for me to do 



cabinetman said:


> At least it's not like your refrigerator. You'll know if the light goes out when the door closes.:laughing:
> .


Haha, the lights been burned out on this 'fridge for a long time.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice, and especially the fun, comments.

Here's one, about 85% done. Now you all can see what the cooked strips were for, but I'm sure most had it figured out. A friend looked at it, said it looks like the Guggenheim museum, sitting on a box.

Tomorrow is date night with the old girl, so, Friday I'll get the the shade on the other. Saturday I'll put on the finish, then finish the wiring.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's really looking cool. Very modern, original and unlike any of the other projects I've seen from you.

:thumbsup: very cool

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Pretty wicked. Cant wait for it lit up. Loos cool.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool man!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hahahaha*



Brink said:


> Dunno why Moma Brink puts up with me. If I'm not hauling lumber or firewood with her van, I'll cook wood in her best pasta pot.


 
Looks like something I would do also.:thumbsup:

Remember, it's almost always eaisier to seek forgiveness than to ask permission when it comes to wives. :laughing:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You know Brink, I'm really surprised at what you came up with. It's almost exactly what I envisioned when I saw you bending those strips but I thought for sure I was wrong. That looks excellent.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Still working on them, along with a bunch of other stuff. 

Sticky feet, the lamps need sticky feet! Great idea, the push panel for a switch. We can either use two hands, or slide them off the tables trying to work the switch.

Here's my solution. Four dabs of vinyl adhesive caulk, then gently sit them on my TS. 

I know, it's white. Can't see it in the dark  but really, this stuff dries clear. 

I roughed up the bottoms with sandpaper to make it stick better, then I told the dabs do not stick the the TS!

...actually, I wrapped the top in cellophane, first. 

Tomorrow night, I'll have them wired. 

Thanks for looking in...

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

They really look great, man! 

Who be da Knicks? 

WHO DAT

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks nice. You sure got me waiting to see the finished thing. I'm kinda of late on this but I really like you turn on idea. Pretty cool


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

frankp said:


> You know Brink, I'm really surprised at what you came up with. It's almost exactly what I envisioned when I saw you bending those strips but I thought for sure I was wrong. That looks excellent.


Lol, a building on the fly, I can say they came out exactly the way I wanted. Who's to know what I wanted?

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Done, and with a few days to spare  

Here they are...

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Man those are some nice stools. Ahhh i mean lamps.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

They look great! I sure hope you get those irons for ya 45! You earned em!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work indeed. These are awesome. For the record, they look nothing like I imagined but they are definitely better than I imagined.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool effect with the different shade materials! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome man. I think Mrs. Brink will "Light Up" when she sees them.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man those look nice! She'll love 'em for sure.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, Brink, these look fantastic. Nicely done for sure. The wood circles blew my mind.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those look fantastic! Mrs Brink is sure to love them.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> They look great! I sure hope you get those irons for ya 45! You earned em!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


Just seeing Moma Brinks eyes light up when 3 of her 4 kids are here, and all the noise and commotion they stir up is enough for me.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I do appreciate all the nice comments, thanks everyone.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Just seeing Moma Brinks eyes light up when 3 of her 4 kids are here, and all the noise and commotion they stir up is enough for me.
> 
> ...GEAUX KNICKS...


:smile: I bet! Merry Christmas!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

She loved them, at least that's what she said.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> She loved them, at least that's what she said.
> 
> ...GEAUX KNICKS...


WOW! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

They look even better with the bulb in em! They really look great!

Oh, and I see you did get the 45 and irons:thumbsup:


----------

